# Alabama GTG??



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I would like to have a tweak and tune GTG at my house some time, I have a big back yard with a shop and we could BBQ or get pizza and just hang out and listen to cars , eat and BS! Plus we have a pool too . Great way to get some of the new people with some more exp. ears!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Al GTG??*

I'd be down for that (and I bet a bunch of other TN guys would be too). When where you thinking? Sometime in August or September?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm down for sure!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Al GTG??*

I'm in Chattanooga enough that depending upon when I may be able to swing it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Al GTG??*

I havn't seen the Bama crew in a while. Would definately be down for it. Where in Bama?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Al GTG??*

^ Steve's house is near Florence, which is actually about an hour closer to Memphis than my house, Chris.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

What about aug 11th? Sat from say 2-dark?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds good to me. 

The earlier the better. When I've had GTGs I've found most people from out of town prefer to get there early so they can make the trip worthwhile. Especially if they have to leave around 6 or 7 to get home at a decent hour.

So if you can start around noon or even before that might work better for some. Just some input based on my experience.

Let us know what works for you and I can modify the title and thread to reflect the date, location, and time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

And on that note, to those seeing this, if you can make it DO IT. 

Steve's truck alone would be worth the drive. I'm not even kidding. If we can get Kirk in the mix then those who miss it will be kicking themselves. 

I'll bring my RTA setup and provide help and a tutorial if anyone would like it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Al GTG??*

I've been wanting to hear Steves truck for so long. I might even see if a guy I work with who's getting into car audio wants to come. Sharp kid that's willing to learn as much as he can. I figure several good cars will get him in the right direction.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I have 3 RTAs and we can give a class!


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd love yo make an appearance. Sadly, you've picked my wedding anniv. to GTG. I'm pretty sure my wife wold not approve 

(and yes I'm still alive)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, Steve, do you want me to mod the title of the thread to show the date/time/location, and you edit your post so folks will know the details?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Told myself I'd be able to swing this if its around 8-9 hrs away, just looked it up and Florence is 13 hrs away..


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang. I can't make the 11th. I have plans in Nashville that start at 4:00.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd like to go but I have to work that Saturday. I'm off on Sunday though.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. That day is looking tough for me as well.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I would definitely like to try and make this trip. RTA class would be awesome. I really don't have a life so whatever time or date y'all come up with works for me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> I would definitely like to try and make this trip. RTA class would be awesome. I really don't have a life so whatever time or date y'all come up with works for me.


Same here. I work nights and have a couple days of vacation left for the year so shouldn't be a problem. I was considering the ATL g2g with the Guidestones as a side trip but the cost of the trip would be out of the ballpark.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So have we decided on an exact date and start time yet? I agree with Erin the earlier the better so those of us that are traveling can make the trip worthwhile. It seems like time flies by during these thing.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Crap only 6 hours for me, but I will not have my updates completed by then, and drving without tunes sucks


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

You guys come up with a date you think will be good, I'm also hosting Meca Al, state finales on sep 9th too


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The 18th would work for me. Wife is off work that weekend. 

That or just wait until after finals when it's cooler. Totally your call.


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont currently have a setup in my vehicle right now but would love to hear some good sounding setups. My son has been itching to hear some good ones too. Would you mind if a noob and his mini-me showed up?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

donnieL72 said:


> I dont currently have a setup in my vehicle right now but would love to hear some good sounding setups. My son has been itching to hear some good ones too. Would you mind if a noob and his mini-me showed up?


That's what these gatherings are all about. Listening to good systems and learning from people that have done this for a while is the best way to get on the fast track to having a great system in your own vehicle. First couple g2g's I attended my system was embarassing but didn't realize it until after listening to other systems. After learning from some of the old vets and letting them tune my rig things have only gotten better. Hell, I had Nick Wingate, Mark Eldridge, and Robert Ables tweaking my truck on the same day to make a bad tune great. I can't thank them enough for all they taught me back when I was just getting started.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So who's gonna grab this bull by the horns on the date? You can't make everyone happy so may as well post a "take it or leave it" date. As it sits I might not be able to attend during the middle of August as loosely stated but if push comes to shove I'll hold out til the next one so no big deal. I'm also lukewarm about the ATL g2g if I can't make this one. I'm past due for a mini vacation by myself to reflect on life.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Well the week of the 18th of aug is out! I will be in texas for mera KF


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

What about Sept 8th or 15th?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


> Well the week of the 18th of aug is out! I will be in texas for mera KF


Where in Texas? In Texas for what?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Mera Knowledge fest


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Got it, just googled it... Dallas area... are you bringing the truck?


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Anybody come up with another date?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope someone comes up with something soon. I really want to make this but my calendar is filling up fast.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Best I can do now will be the sat the 8th day before the Al state finales at my store, so gives you a pre day tweak an tune before the show


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

We will still GTG at my house that Sat sept 8th


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't make that day. Wife has to work. But, I will be there for the State Finals on the 9th.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Arrhhggg I give up


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nah, man... don't give up.

you can't make everyone happy. best to just set a date that works well for you and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah if people wanna come bad enough they'll make time for it. Biggest thing is to not schedule it on the same day as a Bama game. I couldn't care less about football but apparently a lot of people take it VERY seriously. Never understood why. Mostly sarcasm on my part but isn't that what a dvr is for?


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this up for Sat, Sept. 8? I told my son about this and he is dying to come. He wants to get into competetions and I warned him that it gets addictive and expensive. He wants to listen to some good cars and trucks. Unfortunately, work has kept us from going to any shows.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did this ever materialize?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm still game for one. Lots of great sounding cars in that general area. And I havn't had a chance to give Erin a hard time lately either. Maybe we could have it while it's still cool out? Upper 20's in the morning has been feeling GREAT to this big grizzly bear.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I say we need to get one put together for 2013. I've got plenty of parking at my shop and there are plenty of local hotels. I've got a great friend that owns a BBQ restaurant and I'd be willing to take care of the catering. I don't have 3 RTA's but I do have 1...haha. Of course I'm willing to drive to any location just thought I'd offer up a spot to maybe get the ball rolling. I may even be too far for most to travel as well. I know we've got FreezeFest coming next month but even if we did it around March! Anyway I'm up for anything......

OBTW I'm in Meridian, MS.......


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new here, and live in the Huntsville, AL area and would love to get together with some cool people and learn some new things.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

There's a few folks in the Huntsville area. I'm in Decatur but work in HSV. 


John, did you see the thread for the ATL GTG in March?


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome Spyders.....I was gonna say you were in the best spot to these guys but Erin beat me to it! 

Erin I did and I'm in brother! Really I was just throwing ideas out but I really think I'm too far from the majority of the group. Of course the invitation is always open if not. I've got another place I could offer up in TN which may be better for travel so I'll see if I can't work out a few details in the meantime. I just want to be more involved this year as I came in too late last year!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys, and I would be willing to have a get together at my place, even if it's just something small for the local people. I should be able to go to ATL also, it would be my first audio event ever, so I'm stoked about that. Like I said I live in Huntsville, but in a few months I will probably be moving up to Fayetteville, TN, about 30 minutes north of HSV, let me know if you guys are down to do a gtg sometime soon.


----------

